# Potty Training...



## mighty mo (Feb 19, 2008)

My ***** is almost two years old... recently, over the past two to three months she seems to leak on the floor in the house, sometimes she completely emtyies her bladder and its like she doen't have a clue that it happened...

Any ideas...


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

well my neighbor has a black lab that has the exact same problem it ended up being just some medication to take care of the problem. I forgot wht the exact term they called this problem. But they took the dog to the vet and the vet said the dog couldn't help it and just needed a certain medication so maybe try the vet, but thats all i have for information hope this helps in some way.! good luck


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Check for a bladder infection also.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I know that this is a hunting dog site, but my parents got s Sh*tzu or how ever you spell it. Back to the point, she is two years old and house broke, but she still has like a week out of every 3 months where she goes in the house non-stop. I will let her outside and watch her and then she comes back in and goes in the house. Any ideas with this?


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

re-crate train em for a couple of weeks... you said it started in the last 2-3 months, perhaps it's due to not wanting to be outdoors in this weather? could happen... also is this happeningwhile you are home or away? some dogs will just take a leak due to bordom/frustration and what not... has there been a change in scheduals that he no longer understands when u are comin/going? lastly, It's important not to allow a dog to be the center of attention when you get home... let your dog get into a calm/submissive/relaxed mood before paying attention... Any other anxiety signs such as chewing on items? Lots of questions, lots of possibilities...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

She will do it for like 5 days straight and then quit for 3 or 4 months. She has done it in the summer, winter, fall, spring. I have know idea what her problem is. Like when she does it, she will go right in her kennel or go hide.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

best knowledge i have is cause of her feet, my huntin books never really touched this topic, but it sounds like is prob. just hidin cuase she know's some one is upset.. lol.... she's just being a dumb b*tch...


----------



## mighty mo (Feb 19, 2008)

Took her to the Vet, she has a lazy schfinkter musle in her urinary track and can't help but leak. She gave me some pills for her to take. Within one day the problem has went away. She said this is a common problem with females who have been fixed. Anyhow, one month on these pee pills as the problem should go away....


----------

